# Speedcubing Competition : i.Cube 2020



## Vraj95Soni (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey Cubers,

While everyone was at home during the lockdown, people blamed the pandemic for unproductivity, while we saw it as an opportunity to improve our cubing skills.

While people moved from ludo to tiktoks to reels to among us, we stayed focused. We kept turning edges faster and faster just waiting for an opportunity to finally flex our improved cubing skills.

That opportunity is finally here: *i.Cube 2020

i.Cube *is the annual cubing event of the Cubing Club of Daiict, Gandhinagar under i*.Fest:* the biggest tech fest in Gujarat and is being proudly sponsored by *Cubelelo. *The event has been scheduled on* 21-22 November, 2020*, with *Prizes worth Rs. 22,000.

i.Cube *is going to have 5 events under it: 

*2 x 2*
*3 x 3*
*3 x 3 One-Handed*
*Pyraminx*
*Skewb*
*i.Fest *being the biggest Tech. Fest in Gujrat is ready for its *Virtual Voyage*, and is going to be bigger and better than ever. 

All Cubing enthusiasts are invited to participate in the event and flaunt their skills, while leaving a mark.

Also, make sure to register for *i.Fest *in order to be eligible to participate in *i.Cube.

Registration details :* https://drive.google.com/file/d/1h83y6qr4t5pI3BTX03nEISxVLhi-aRtb/view?usp=sharing

For more details regarding *i.Cube *and all other events in *i.Fest, *please refer to the documents attached below and follow *i.Fest* and *Cubing Club, DAIICT *on Instagram.

For further queries contact any of the following:
Akshat Vora: +91 94796-70787
Atman Shah: +91 97271-96036
Jheel Shah: +91 72030-58944
Priyanshi Patel: +91 63522-44839
Yash Vasani: +91 94277-02320

Happy Cubing!
Team *i.Cube*


----------

